# [SOLVED] Wavy lines accross screen



## iibenii (Mar 11, 2012)

i have this computer with no hard drive when i boot from a ubuntu or other linux cd or usb when it gets to the mouse and background i get some vertical lines accross the screen.
they are very anoying and i have no idea whats causing it.
i have tried the monitor on 3 other pcs and it works fine.
i also have a 500w power supply and there is no interferance.
i dont know if it works on windows or what graphics chipset i have because i have no hard drive.
any help on this matter would be appriciated


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Wavy lines accross screen*

Do you see the "lines" if you enter the BIOS? If not, I'd suspect a driver or resolution issue with your boot discs.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Wavy lines accross screen*

Have you checked that the screen connector is properly seated?.

We can say that it probably wont be the ram as the lines don't appear on external monitors.


----------



## iibenii (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Wavy lines accross screen*

i have no wavy lines in the bios and i booted a few windows setup disks and they have no lines.
its only on the ubunutu bood cd or live usb that i get the lines. i have tried different iso so its not that.
i have just purchased a hard drive because i didnt have one (that could be the problem) and i will install windows on it.
as for my spec im not to shure as it is a custom built pc but ill tell you what i know.
Intel Pentium D 2.80GHZx2
512mb ram only 1 module
Abit SG-95 motherboard
500w stock power supply
and the cd rom drive is compaq so i asume that thats what the computer once was.
under video in the BIOS it says 
northbridge configeration
southbridge configeration
i dont have a graphics card and i dont know if the inbuilt graphics are intel


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wavy lines accross screen*

Your Mobo uses SiS Mirage1 Graphics.


----------



## iibenii (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Wavy lines accross screen*

i found out that it had sis interated graphics and i cant update it till i get windows so i guess ill just have to wait 
thanks for your help everyone


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Wavy lines accross screen*

If you feel you have found your solution can i ask you mark this thread as solved.

Thread tools > Mark as solved.

Thank you,
Altie


----------

